# Product Rating, sort of, Merchant Rating for sure



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

If it were me and I you, I would be contacting Susan's higher-ups, including the CEO, CFO, BLT, Ham and Swiss on Rye, and whoever else will listen and tell them how she "Went above and Beyond" for you, the customer.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have all good things about Grizzly customer service. I have purchased 2-TS, BS, 2-jointers and a scroll saw. If I had any small problems, they handled it right away. Great customer service. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great to hear griz was on top of things. I'm getting that jointer as soon as the weather breaks.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

kajunkraft, perhaps you should be reviewing the shipper also, LOL, as I would not want that type of delivery service. I am glad you are happy with the jointer purchase even after the rough start from delivery issues.

I have nothing but good to say about anytime that I called grizzly customer service and I believe that they do go above and beyond always, not just on high ticket items but even on questions that are not worth the price of the phone call.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Grizzly certainly does have great CS.

Please post the name of the shipper that failed miserably, so we know who to avoid.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great to hear they have great customer service,although i've never had to deal with them.i know they send out your order quickly which is really nice.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You didn't mention how long it took to get Box 1 after purchase date. 
If Grizzly was really that concerned, they would have shipped you a second Box #2 and made the Shipper return the first one to them whenever they found it.
That would have 5 star worthy customer service !
How much have you used it in the past 2-3 days since it arrived ?
Kind of hard to tell if you're reviewing the machine or Susan in your review.
Glad you're enjoying your new toy : )


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I think the first box arrived within about a week from the order date, which is OK and you have to realize that this was right around Christmas/New Years so there was a little disruption there.

The shipping company was SAIA. I didn't have the option of choosing the shipper. Have had decent service from them before though.

Have used the jointer quite a bit now and am having a little trouble with snipe, not at the ends, but almost in the middle. Think I just have to get a little better about transferring pressure from the infeed table to the outfeed table at the right time and in the right way. It also is kinda weird about dust collection. Even with a good connection to a dedicated collector it likes to blow a lot of chips right onto the infeed table. But, it is very quiet and the cut is smooth other than the snipe area.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

most of Grizzly's stuff is shipped by UPS freight or Air Freight both suck equally in my opinion, wish they go with Fedex…


----------



## Umpire20 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish you well with your new jointer. I am in the midst of deciding which jointer I am going to purchase. I am looking at the Grizzly G0452P. I don't really have the need for the spiral cutter head so the 0452 should be sufficient for me.

If any others here have advice / suggestions …..... I'd love to hear it.


----------

